# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/Spreadtrum v1.16

## mohamed73

nfinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/Spreadtrum v1.16 - General improvements and fixes 
SPD SP Platform 
- Flash Engine updated
Protocol revised and updated ( according Rev.10 changes )
Big PAC files Handling / Flashing fixed ( 2+ GiB )
NAND dual-paged FW detection/selection improved
Some bugfixes and improvements 
- Firmware Reading improved
Read engine updated and revised
Brand-specific improvements 
- Service operations improved
Security repair improved (SVC and Flash Mode) 
- UserData operations improved
SP: PhoneBook extraction revised
FP: PhoneBook extraction revised ( samsung FP phones ) 
- Other
AppManager DB updated ( +400 new virus records )
AppManager operations improved
ADB Layer updated
FlashLoaders updated and revised
New SLDR loaders included
Some improvements and bugfixes at all  
Download link #1 
Download link #2  
New method to upload firmware files to support area - Flash Files Database - iosFileUploader 
New method to download firmware files from support area - Flash Files Torrent system 
Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else - Infinity-Box - News 
Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations - Infinity-Box Online Service 
- Infinity-Box Dongle ready for delivery
- BB5 Easy Service Tool [BEST] Dongle
- CDMA-Tool Dongle (fast and easy unlock) 
Twitter - Facebook - Telegram

----------

